# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Albino Firebelly Tadpoles

## Jake

I was feeding the adults last night and noticed a few freshly hatched tadpoles.  Just thought I'd share.  Sorry for the poor photo quality.

----------


## Yusil

At first I was like; "What are those white things?" and then I realized those _were_ the tadpoles  :Stick Out Tongue: . Very cool.

Are you going to keep letting them breed? And what will you do with all the tadpoles? I'm thanking my lucky stars mines[my frogs] don't have tadpoles, cause keeping those little guys will be like a second job  :Smile:  .

----------


## pinkcloud

damn i didnt even know theres albino firebellies ...... they look awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Raya

I didn't know there were albino firebellies either. Very cool frogs!

How many do you have?

----------


## Jake

> Are you going to keep letting them breed? And what will you do with all the tadpoles? I'm thanking my lucky stars mines[my frogs] don't have tadpoles, cause keeping those little guys will be like a second job  .


I'm going to keep letting them breed.  There are plenty of people who would probably like to have some of these in their collection, so I'm not worried about what to do with all of the tadpoles.  

I wish my job was as easy as raising tadpoles!  If you ask almost any kid around here they'll tell you that they've raised tadpoles, it's very simple.

----------


## sfpacman

stunning ! will you ship me one?

----------


## Heather

I have never seen an albino firebelly. They are really neat  :Smile: . Great job on the breeding!

----------


## boaman

Nice...gratz on the breeding. yeah im with the rest ive never seen albino fire bellies before thanks for sharing.

----------


## Faith

Very neat, I too never realized there was such a thing! Good luck with raising them (for some it comes easily, others, not so much lol.) Keep us updated on their growth!

----------


## FinnyBird

I might be interested in taking one. Where are you located, would you be willing to ship, and how much would one cost?

----------


## NatureLady

Neat! I just saw some for sale the other day online...pricey little guys.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Let me know a group price. I can buy all the albinos you raise if they are at a decent price. Pm me

----------


## FinnyBird

> Let me know a group price. I can buy all the albinos you raise if they are at a decent price. Pm me


Really? _Really?_ Wow, that isn't inconsiderate at all. It's not hard to guess what you're doing with them. Breeding for profit, yeah?

Jake, I'm still very interested in having one for my collection (not breeding purposes). I'll meet pretty much whatever price you'd like to set, and pay for shipping. Even keep ya updated on how the guy's doing if you want  :Wink: 
I'll probably post a pic of my tank setup soon. 55 gallon, approx 3/5 water with live plants and waterfall. They love it, and I'd love an albino in there. I take real pride in my collection.

----------


## mikesfrogs

> Really? _Really?_ Wow, that isn't inconsiderate at all. It's not hard to guess what you're doing with them. Breeding for profit, yeah?
> 
> Jake, I'm still very interested in having one for my collection (not breeding purposes). I'll meet pretty much whatever price you'd like to set, and pay for shipping. Even keep ya updated on how the guy's doing if you want 
> I'll probably post a pic of my tank setup soon. 55 gallon, approx 3/5 water with live plants and waterfall. They love it, and I'd love an albino in there. I take real pride in my collection.


Is that some sort of personal attack against me? Lol 

Do you even know me? Why don't you look in the pacman section and get a feel for me.  Why would you let a rare albino firebelly sit in your own personal and die out without using it for breeding? The hobby will never see numbers of them unless someone breeds them. 

"I take real pride in my collection" You saying I don't? I have frogs that are worth more than most peoples cars. Don't tell me I don't take pride in my breeding collection.

If you have a real problem feel free to contact me
714 782 8421
I don't like to hide behind computers.





Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## FinnyBird

Not a personal attack at all. I do apologize for being aggressive, but you have to see that, what irked me was the entire "I'll take the whole group." I mean, what? You say that right after someone shows interest? It rubbed me the wrong way to say the least.

 I take full blame for immediately falling on the two things that offered the negative impression I received (one, that you looked to breed only for profit given the value of the toads and, two, that you wouldn't be open to allow other people here purchase one or two as you looked to take each and every one) as neither had/has been confirmed or denied and I had no right to assume either. But you can understand kind of where my impression came from. 

But no matter what, I shouldn't have posted immediately or as aggressively as I did. I take blame for that.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Its ok. I haven't found these guys in a group for some time now and jumped the gun wanting the whole group. I should have said I would take what's left. 

Sorry also  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikesfrogs

Its ok. I haven't found these guys in a group for some time now and jumped the gun wanting the whole group. I should have said I would take what's left. 

Sorry also  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sherry

I wanted a couple too but this thread is kind of old and the guy that has them hasn't been on here since June :Frown:  Hopefully he will come back soon and have some for sale!

----------


## MantisMan

nice going!! i too breed firebelly toads, not albinos though
maybe u would consider sending me some albino tads in return for regular ones next time mine spawn (should be in february)
can u tell me your breeding method?
mine is:
decrease photoperiod slowly with timer
at 12.5 hours, put toads in container of moss and put in closet where they r at abt 58 degrees for 11 weeks
put in aquatic setup and gradually increase water depth to 6 inches and add lots of plants
spawning 6 or so weeks after hibernting

----------


## mikesfrogs

You can also do a small rainchamber to get them going quicker. Also, weigh them with a gram scale and soon as there is a spike in weight she has eggs. My pacs usually gain 100 grams soon as they are full of eggs. 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

> Let me know a group price. I can buy all the albinos you raise if they are at a decent price. Pm me


Lol mike never wasting anytime, straight to business

----------


## mikesfrogs

Yep. Lol 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AMKReptiles

So what ever happend to this little guys? I'm still waiting to see them for sale..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikesfrogs

Me too.lol 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ryan

are these european yellow belly toads? ive only heard of the european toads being albinos. very awesomely cool!

----------


## Starlitrain

I'm interested in one or two as well....

----------


## kroberts009

lol, and i thought the "bronze" colored  ones my pet store has were cool....

----------


## boardn88

They are Europeon but I will def take some!

----------


## Hidr

To bad this person seems to be gone now. I would love a couple of those.

----------


## AMKReptiles

Yeah I would like a few of them 2...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AMKReptiles

Yeah I would like a few of them 2...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------

